#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Кордицепс

## Тензин Таши

Друзья,

Что можно сказать о Кордицепсе? 


Спасибо

----------


## Аурум

> Друзья,
> 
> Что можно сказать о Кордицепсе? 
> 
> 
> Спасибо


А гугл и яндекс мало сказали?

----------


## Тензин Таши

> А гугл и яндекс мало сказали?


Много и мало.  Интересует более-менее компетентное мнение. На форуме появляются врачи, врачи тибетской медицины.

----------


## Hang Gahm

В китайской медицине он называется Dong Chong Xia Cao, что означает, если не ошибаюсь, "летом насекомое, зимой растение". По сути это гриб, паразитирующий на насекомом. Он укрепляет ян почек и инь лёгких, преобразует слизь и останавливает кровотечение. Лечит импотенцию, боль и слабость в спине и ногах, хронический кашель со слизью и кровью (астма, туберкулёз), бустер иммунной системы, в частности используется при лечении рака и побочных эффектов химиотерапии. Страшно дорогой.

----------

Тензин Таши (27.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

> В китайской медицине он называется Dong Chong Xia Cao, что означает, если не ошибаюсь, "летом насекомое, зимой растение". По сути это гриб, паразитирующий на насекомом. Он укрепляет ян почек и инь лёгких, преобразует слизь и останавливает кровотечение. Лечит импотенцию, боль и слабость в спине и ногах, хронический кашель со слизью и кровью (астма, туберкулёз), бустер иммунной системы, в частности используется при лечении рака и побочных эффектов химиотерапии. Страшно дорогой.


Отпишись, о, человек, больше года его кушающий, да живой!

:иконка хлопающая в ладоши:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Можно сказать, что все тибетцы весной едут в горы и копают кордицепсы, так как это лёгкий способ заработать. При этом сами тибетцы кордицепсы не едят. Dong chong xia cao это калька с тибетского dbyar rtsa dgun 'bu. Или наоборот.

А вообще сам гриб конечно крут. Представить только, сжирает гусенице мозг.

----------

Neroli (28.02.2014), Shus (28.02.2014), Буль (28.02.2014), Тензин Таши (02.03.2014)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

гриб -паразит на теле несчасных личинок.
тибетцы  - собиратели и лхасские мусульмане - перекупщики нехило зарабатывают на этом.
китайцы кстати научились исскуственно выращивать, используют к.-то химию.
считается, что искуственно выращенные имеют слабый терапевтический эффект.

в непале исскуственно выращивать не умеют, поэтому в продаже только натур. продукт.
однако официально вывоз кордицепса изнепала запрещён.

----------


## Aion



----------

Vladiimir (03.03.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> В китайской медицине он называется Dong Chong Xia Cao, что означает, если не ошибаюсь, "летом насекомое, зимой растение". По сути это гриб, паразитирующий на насекомом. Он укрепляет ян почек и инь лёгких, преобразует слизь и останавливает кровотечение. Лечит импотенцию, боль и слабость в спине и ногах, хронический кашель со слизью и кровью (астма, туберкулёз), бустер иммунной системы, в частности используется при лечении рака и побочных эффектов химиотерапии. Страшно дорогой.


Летом трава, зимой - червяк.
Вот ссылки на научные исследования:
http://forum.medicinform.net/index.p...opic=1387&st=0
http://38mama.ru/forum/index.php?top...645#msg9270645
Если "порыться" в этих темах. Там есть и картинки.
Тема про рак просто спекулятивна.

----------

Hang Gahm (03.03.2014), Тензин Таши (02.03.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Во, живьём:

----------

Тензин Таши (02.03.2014)

----------

